# need help! prep in progress for colonoscopy



## 17553 (Apr 2, 2005)

i having a one done tommorrow at 8am,i been on a light diet for a about 4 days and yesterday i was only on clear fliuds,at four oclock a took a bottle of fleet soda as directed in three parts,i had a lot of bm the day ,i thought i was totaly cleaned outfrom the day before due to three bms,but after taking the fleet i started having bm movements there very large and then it was non stop brown to clear all day yeaterday last night and till this morning just a lot of water coming out.i am supposed to take another one today but my bottom is very sore,can i just keep on the clear fluids and be fine, i am positve i haveno more stool i went about five times with just water coming out ,i just can not take another bottle of that fleet,i do have duclak pills or can i just stay on clear fliuds and be okay ,my bm finaly stop. any help please


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Time Piece I just saw your post now and I hope I am not too late for you.If you are running clear you are done!!!So put something soothing on your butt and sit down and relax with a nice cup of tea. Then go to bed and get a good night's sleep.







BQ


----------

